# PLEASE HELP - puppy eating christmas tree!



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, I was just after some advice on how to stop my 5 month beagle from eating our artificial christmas tree and decorations. When we put it up she was quite good after a few "no"'s and exclusions she got it but the last few nights she just doesnt give up no matter how many times we pull her out and say no and exclude her, as soon as she comes back in shes heads straight for it!:mad2:
We'll distract her for a bit by playing/training little sessions but as soon as she's bored guess where she heads!!??:mad2:
Im really starting to loose patience I really dont want to have to take the tree down or Maisy to spend the whole evening being excluded but im at a loss as to what else to try!!!


----------



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

i would like to hear advise on this one! We are going to put ours up tomorrow but i am so worried about this. Our pup loves trees, and i am sure a fake one is going to be just as attractive!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Put the tree inside a puppy play pen - that's what we do


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

put pepper on it


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> put pepper on it


he he this sounds like a good idea to try! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> he he this sounds like a good idea to try! Thanks


done it with mine he soon gave up he wont go near it


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

how about those stop-biting or bitter apple sprays?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you rewarding the puppy for not looking at the tree or are you just telling her off?
Give her something more interesting than the tree, a bone or a chew.
Put her on a houseline and when she goes towards it, say 'ah-ah' and ask her to come. Then if she ignores you pull her towards you a little bit get her attention some more (maybe with a squeaky toy?) and reward her for doing as she is asked.


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> done it with mine he soon gave up he wont go near it


It seems to be doing the trick - she's had a few sniffs but stayed away most of the evening!
Thanks everyone for the advice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> It seems to be doing the trick - she's had a few sniffs but stayed away most of the evening!
> Thanks everyone for the advice! :thumbup1:


cant beat good old pepper:thumbup1:


----------



## modernl (Dec 8, 2009)

Saying "no" doesn't always pin point the exact behaviour so no use really telling them off. I don't know how big your tree is or anything but I would personally just keep it out of puppy reach, it's my pup's first christmas and we're putting up our decorations tomorrow. If she takes an interest (I'm saying "if", she WILL!! hehe), I'll let her go up to them provided she just comes away from when called, I do the same with the sofa and she isn't really too fussed about it anymore. If she's bored and wants to take them it's my fault for not keeping her amused enough, at which point if I couldn't push keeping her busy any further, she'd go in her crate or perhaps a different room.

I wouldn't leave them alone together though, of course for general safety but she's only a pup and it's soooooo exciting!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

modernl said:


> Saying "no" doesn't always pin point the exact behaviour so no use really telling them off. I don't know how big your tree is or anything but I would personally just keep it out of puppy reach, it's my pup's first christmas and we're putting up our decorations tomorrow. If she takes an interest (I'm saying "if", she WILL!! hehe), I'll let her go up to them provided she just comes away from when called, I do the same with the sofa and she isn't really too fussed about it anymore. If she's bored and wants to take them it's my fault for not keeping her amused enough, at which point if I couldn't push keeping her busy any further, she'd go in her crate or perhaps a different room.
> 
> I wouldn't leave them alone together though, of course for general safety but she's only a pup and it's soooooo exciting!


problem solved pepper worked


----------



## modernl (Dec 8, 2009)

Whooooops sorry!!


----------

